# anchor quick release



## jackson98 (Feb 15, 2013)

I was watching silver kings the other day when I noticed how they had a quick release anchor rig. It didn't show any good pictures of it just that it had a float and a quick release clip that connected to the eye on the bow of the boat. I have tried looking for some pictures of them online so i can rig one for my skiff but couldn't find any. Does anyone know where i can see or learn how to make one?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

When I anchor (which is hardly ever) I have a clip on the end of the rope. I clip the throwable to it if I have to throw it quick.


----------



## jackson98 (Feb 15, 2013)

ya that what i do now but then i have rope and fenders laying on my front deck and that tends to clutter the deck plus create tripping hazards. What they were using had nothing on the deck but a lil para cord that they would pull to release them from the anchor ball. It looks quite smart plus with the float on it, it would keep the boat from dipping the bow in waves in rough water.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I saw that also. It looked more like a knot than a clip. Try searching for a quick release knot. And I'm sure you will find something. I may have to try that. I have been using a carabiner type clip. With a inline float knotted in place about ten foot from the bow. This helps keep the front from nosing down into waves. The draw back is you have to reach over the front to loosen it up. Not a easy task with two guys. That knot method was slick and quick. 

On a side note that Bosso guide is about the whiniest bitch I have ever seen. I think he will make a better New York lawyer than a guide. I could barely watch during that rant. I wanted to punch the TV. Even my mother in law was calling him out [smiley=stfu.gif]


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Actually I think this may be what they were using. I remember one of them had a bottle opener on a piece of para cord. This should work
http://www.downwindmarine.com/Sea-Dog-Snap-Shackles-Swivel-Eye-Stainless-Steel-p-90890862.html

Here is a nice setup pic in this link. They are sometimes called pelican hooks or panic release in a tack store. You can get all brass for $2.69 in a tack store. Or a $17 SS one at the marine store.

http://www.ifish.net/board/showthread.php?p=3203843#post3203843

Gonna have to try this


----------



## jackson98 (Feb 15, 2013)

thats exactly what i was thinking of using. I don't think it is a knot, it would be to difficult to do while out on the water. I was thinking of doing a carabiner clip to the eye on my bow with a few feet then an eye in the end to make it easer to attach the clip then bending over to attach it to the eye on the bow. Then the rest would be almost exactly like how you have yours rigged just with that quick release clip.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Many years back I became fascinated with catching sharks, solo, on light tackle.
Had to learn a knot to allow me to slip the anchor quickly, one handed in order to chase 'em.
This is it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=6Nxu-jS9TSc

The tag end was tied to a float with my FL numbers on it.
After playing with the shark, run back and set up again.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A few thoughts about quick release setups (I've been using them for many, many years....

1.  Make sure you have enough scope and a big enough float - in areas with a strong current a short anchor line and a small float equal a marker that will never be found since it's pretty well submerged permanently once everything comes tight (another of those "ask me how I know" deals....).

2.  In some areas a release anchor with float attached (even with your FL numbers clearly written on it....) is fair game as far as local thieves are concerned.  That's never happened to me -but has to others -particularly around Miami and the Keys...

3.  All I use most days is an 18" anchor ball with a permanently attached 4" clip.  I secure my anchor line on a cleat with an extra foot or two of line hanging free with a loop in it.  The anchor ball is clipped to the loop and everything is allowed to hang overboard.  Simply un-cleating the anchor line and dropping it frees you to chase your fish....

By the way that large orange anchor ball also doubles as a great fender for rafting up, placed between two skiffs... and it's also just the ticket on the end of a dock line if someone's gone over the side and needs to be reached - right now!

For anyone without enough room on a micro for an anchor ball you can quickly create a marker float with a life jacket in a pinch (but remember item number one....).

Note: Just measured my current anchor/quick release ball it's actually only 16" long by 10" in diameter....


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Bill Bishop explains the setup in his book high rollers. He uses a Snap Shackle with a wood ball on the end of the cord, makes sense you would want it to float, in addition he uses 6 feet of bungee rope to absorb some wave action.


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

We use cam cleats. Just grab the anchor line and pull straight up and toss overboard.

http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=51900&familyName=Harken+Cam-Matic+Cam+Cleats


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Those cleats would be the simpliest route. But if you fly fish or just like as little as possible on deck like me. I think the quick release is the way to go. I'm gonna look into the bungee rope setup. sounds good


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

OK kids...  I'm going to make this easy for you:

You'll need the following for a good tarpon set up:

1) S.S. Snap Shackle - buy it here: http://www.marinepartdepot.com/newststsweye.html with free shipping..

1) S.S. or brass "O Ring" - buy it here: http://www.marinepartdepot.com/newststori22.html with free shipping..

1) Small crab trap ball or similar.

* 6' - 7' 3/8" Bungee - You can get this at most Hardware Stores.

* 15' or 20'  3/8" Dock Line or Anchor Line.

* 2' - 3' 1/8 or 3/16" Nylon Cord. (Lawn mower "pull" line works fine).  

Tie 1 end of dock/anchor line to anchor and the other end to the "O ring".  

Tie one end of 3/8" bungee to the "o ring"...  Thread to bungee through the crab trap ball then tie to the snap shackle on the non-opening side.  

Tie the 2' of 1/8" nylon cord to the release mechanism on the snap shackle and make a "pull" loop on the other end or add a wooden ball or cork ball.

Snap the shackle on your bow eye and lay the rip cord on the deck of your skiff.  Pull the rip cord when you need to free the skiff from the anchor..  The crab ball will keep your anchor line floating for retrieval.

Note:  Paint the crab ball something other than white, so you don't lose it if there are a ton of traps in the area.  Safety Orange works well.  I would write my name and phone number on the ball in case you lose your anchor somehow..


----------



## KeepingItSimple (Mar 20, 2011)

For anyone looking, I just checked that marinepartdepot website and they have adjustable ss rod holder for half off... 2 now in the mail. Bunch of other nice looking ss rigging stuff on sale also. Worth checking out, esp with the free shipping.

Alex V


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

http://www.mcmaster.com/#rigging-snap-hooks/=uhc3ty


u need 316 stainless


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

on my canoe I installed an open faced sinch cleat off of a sail boat onto the gunnel.   I did this for anchoring in the current (which is really dangerous in a canoe)  I kept a small piece of foam noodle tied on the end of the rope and if I ever got in trouble all I had to do was pull the rope up and out of the sinch cleat to let it free.   It is much faster and easier than trying to untie the boat from a cleat. they are also low profile and snagless.


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> OK kids...  I'm going to make this easy for you:
> 
> You'll need the following for a good tarpon set up:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detailed information! I have all the supplies you mention to do this. Thing is, I'm not sure what knot to use to tie the bungee to the snap shackle and o ring. I see there is also a type of crimp designed for bungee cord. What do you recommend? I don't want to lose an anchor!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I just turn off the spot lock on my iPilot.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

RCinFL,

3 "half hitches" on the bungee and put an "over hand" knot on the tag end so it will not slip. I've been using mine for 3 years and have not had any problems..

You should change out your bungee if it gets chafed or frayed, but mine is showing no signs of wear.


----------



## Big_Bend_Brian (Mar 30, 2011)

Love that knot link Brett. Thanks!
Brian


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Just passing on an old school technique.
I learned it from a book in the public library, back in the late 70's.
Remember books? Hard back covers filled with printed paper?


----------

